# What enclosure should I get?



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Could you guys link me like a list of like things to put in my enclosure under $100 please also here’s my tortoise a red foot tortoise hatchling


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Also what should I feed it every day I don’t really have like leafy foods and veggies we have are Carrots, lettuce and Potatoes fruits we have tomatoes, apples, watermelon and bananas


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Also give me some tips on trying to take care of it and what to not do please this is my 2nd tortoise but my 1st I had for like a month in a cardboard box in st Barth and then I released it a month later because I had to leave


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 7, 2020)

You could try looking for a 50 gallon plastic tote, they’re cheap they cost around 20-40 dollars. You shouldn’t be taking them if you have no idea in caring for them. You’ll be investing more money wayy more than 100 dollars. I’ll link a care sheet for the tortoise.
You are also feeding foods that aren’t good for tortoise and can potentially hurt the Tortoise. They need high humidity and temperatures range from 70-89 Degrees.
You should also never release a tortoise back.

To be honest someone this young shouldn’t be caring for a tortoise without your parents Help.

Read this Care sheets





Redfoot Tortoise Caresheet


REDFOOT TORTOISE CARESHEET ALL Tortoises on the planet require that 4 parameters be "IN BALANCE". How this is accomplished ( or required ) is as varied as there are regions and keepers on the planet. Temperature - Humidity - Lighting - Diet Redfoot tortoises require the same parameters -...




www.tortoiseforum.org










Redfoot Tortoise Care Sheet


NOTE: I do not keep redfoots, and I only have one tortoise in total. With this in mind, remember that I am in no way an expert, and this should not be used as cold hard proof of how to raise a redfoot. I used information from great keepers on this forum to put everything together. This care...




www.tortoiseforum.org





None of the foods you are feeding are correct in a Redfoot diet.
You can feed fruit but not as a staple diet.


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jul 7, 2020)

@Toddrickfl1


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Not even strawberries?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 7, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Not even strawberries?


As I said not as a staple.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Something like this good enough? I only have like 210 atm to spend on this could you link me some things to buy?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Please


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> As I said not as a staple.


What’s your email so I can get help on managing this I’ll get more money to spend on this tortoise I just need to know what I need and like what lamp uv light etc


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jul 7, 2020)

you’re going to need a basking lamp, a heat source (CHE, Heat panel) and a UV bulb. Some substrate other than dirt. Try cypress mulch, orchid bark, coco choir.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

nicoleann2214 said:


> you’re going to need a basking lamp, a heat source (CHE, Heat panel) and a UV bulb. Some substrate other than dirt. Try cypress mulch, orchid bark, coco choir.


https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...41H57mw7ATzc2-WCUap2WiGmy3gNclxgaAiUIEALw_wcB good enough?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve used that before it works


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jul 7, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/flukers-clamp-lamp-with-dimmer-85-diameter-1441981?cm_mmc=PSH-_-GGL-_-CAL-_-PME-_-PET-_-AQU-_-0-_-PM_GGL_FY20_SBU05_SH13_SmallAnimalBird&ReptileSupplies_ReptileAccessories_PLA-SMRT-_-Product_Listing_Ads-_-Smart_Shopping&kpid=go_9411562751_95036224949_419469053952_pla-890249194709_m&utm_config=tad0iunwp&utm_campaign=PM_GGL_FY20_SBU05_SH13_SmallAnimalBird&ReptileSupplies_ReptileAccessories_PLA-SMRT&utm_source=google&gclid=Cj0KCQjwupD4BRD4ARIsABJMmZ8eWSVl89P8G6w_tm1ns-541H57mw7ATzc2-WCUap2WiGmy3gNclxgaAiUIEALw_wcB good enough?


You should stay away from clamp lamps try finding a regular dome that can hold whatever wattage bulb you’re going to need.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

You’ll also need something to measure the temp and humidity. The humidity levels shouldn’t drop below 80%. You might want to put something on top of that bin to keep in the humidity.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

What should I use for humidity


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyways I’ll buy all that tomorrow


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

Are you talking about what you should use to measure the humidity or to get the humidity?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

to get humidity


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

You can pour water in your substrate to keep it damp. I used a spray bottle to mist the enclosure. But, without a closed chamber you won’t be able to maintain the humidity levels as easily.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah uh i dont think i have anything to cover this ill add more stuff to it i just got the tortoise today so im just getting started


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

Also, to prevent pyramiding you‘ll want to give your baby soaks daily for 20-30 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

alright thanks ill message you if i need anything


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

You’re welcome!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

oh one last thing is this the lamp i should get? https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/flukers-sun-dome-reptile-lamp


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

I think that looks good.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

so does it come with the bulb or should i buy that too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

You’ll have to buy the bulb, you’re going to need 2 bulbs for uvb and heat.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

So, you’re also going to need 2 lamps


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 7, 2020)

I also believe that red foots don’t need the light as much so I would buy a CHE bulb and a good uvb bulb.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 7, 2020)

Redfoot like a dim light over them. They do not like bright lights.

If you go into Petco and ask about UVB bulbs, you will buy the wrong bulb. Not only will you be out the money, but the bulb could burn your tort's eyes and blind him.

You need to first read the care sheets very carefully to learn what to buy. The people at Petco do not know what they are talking about and will tell you all wrong stuff. Then you won't have money to buy the right stuff.

Do you have the lid for that bin? If not, you need to buy a different bin with a lid. You must get the biggest bin you can find, both long and deep.

Don't buy anything until other members come on and tell you exactly what to get. 

Now, read the care sheets.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

The shell of my tortoise isn’t rock hard is that supposed to be normal note that it’s a hatchling


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 7, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> The shell of my tortoise isn’t rock hard is that supposed to be normal note that it’s a hatchling


Yes, it takes a while for the shell to harden completely.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Currently I don’t have a heat source what should I get to heat it up because it’s super slow right now and I don’t want to risk it dying on the 1st day


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Especially cause it costed me $200


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you think my tortoise will survive 12 hours without uvb humidity heat etc?
because all thee stores have closed..


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 7, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Do you think my tortoise will survive 12 hours without uvb humidity heat etc?
> because all thee stores have closed..


Definitely it will. Just make sure you get the stuff ASAP.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, he will survive.

First, put something over the top of the bin to hold heat in. If you don't have anything else, a blanket will do. Cover the entire top.

Then, what room is the warmest in your house? How about a bathroom? Do you have a heater you use in there in the winter? Use the heater...turn it on low heat and let it run all night.

If you have a thermometer like you put outside, put it in the bathroom. You want the room 80° to 90°. That's all you need to do tonight. The UVB and humidity will be OK til tomorrow.


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 7, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Could you guys link me like a list of like things to put in my enclosure under $100 please also here’s my tortoise a red foot tortoise hatchling


Cute little guy. Go to care sheets for red foot torts


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 7, 2020)

Sue Ann said:


> Cute little guy. Go to care sheets for red foot torts


Bro legit I’m going to get the stuff it’s just I don’t have it at the moment ok? I’ll get it tomorrow


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Also, to prevent pyramiding you‘ll want to give your baby soaks daily for 20-30 minutes. Good luck!


Please make sure you use warm water. They are cold blooded and need a hot/humid environment and warm water. Use a thermometer to check the water temp (90°). While they are soaking they usually poop which is great but remove the poop so they are not walking through it. Only fill the container up to a 1/3 of their shell as they cannot swim and should still be able to walk around.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> Please make sure you use warm water. They are cold blooded and need a hot/humid environment and warm water. Use a thermometer to check the water temp (90°). While they are soaking they usually poop which is great but remove the poop so they are not walking through it. Only fill the container up to a 1/3 of their shell as they cannot swim and should still be able to walk around.


Yeah yeah dw I used warm water I know


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> Please make sure you use warm water. They are cold blooded and need a hot/humid environment and warm water. Use a thermometer to check the water temp (90°). While they are soaking they usually poop which is great but remove the poop so they are not walking through it. Only fill the container up to a 1/3 of their shell as they cannot swim and should still be able to walk around.


But I can’t always maintain 90 degrees because like where I live is Massachusetts so it’s not always hot so it’s hard to maintain that


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Yeah yeah dw I used warm water I know


If you do not want the help and are going to have rude responses, then why did you post? We care about the well-being of the living creature you purchased and are clearly not ready to own. Good luck to your tortoise.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> If you do not want the help and are going to have rude responses, then why did you post? We care about the well-being of the living creature you purchased and are clearly not ready to own. Good luck to your tortoise.


How is that rude note that I’m only 13 and this is how I talk not trying to be rude on purpose sorry if I offended you in some way


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Also I’m doing everything I can to be a good owner and to make sure he grows good and is healthy this is my 2nd day just chill I’m just getting started today I’m buying all the equipment I need and am investing all my money and more to take care of this tortoise


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

I know I made a mistake of not buying equipment before but that’s not my fault it’s my parents but today I’ll get everything you guys recommended me because I trust you guys not no Petco or anything you guys because you guys are on this forum for a reason to help others now please just understand that you have to make mistake to learn from them my tortoise is fine right now in the sun I’m giving it like baths daily I soaked it in water like you said in warm water and it’s just all good but I’ll be working on feeding it the proper foods she needs so she can have a good life


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Also I’m doing everything I can to be a good owner and to make sure he grows good and is healthy this is my 2nd day just chill I’m just getting started today I’m buying all the equipment I need and am investing all my money and more to take care of this tortoise


Great! I am 13 too. I know the struggle.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Great! I am 13 too. I know the struggle.


Yes but what tortoise do you have?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

also one last question my tortoise keeps scraching its eyes every once and a while could it be that it has am eye infection? because her eyes are very watery


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

You might want to try spraying the eye or soaking the tortoise again. If it starts to swell soak soak soak!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

she keeps scratching her eyes even when i soak her u sure its not a an infection


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Yes but what tortoise do you have?


Two Russians


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> she keeps scratching her eyes even when i soak her u sure its not a an infection


Most likely just got water in her eyes. Happens to mine too.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 8, 2020)

Could you post some pictures of her eyes? That would help a lot.

You want her to be warm, but if she's in the sun she needs to have shade available. Young torts can overheat very quickly.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Could you post some pictures of her eyes? That would help a lot.
> 
> You want her to be warm, but if she's in the sun she needs to have shade available. Young torts can overheat really be quickly


Also that red is a strawberry I gave her


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 8, 2020)

In the picture, I can't see the wateryness. But thanks for posting it.

I also don't see any crustiness or irritation, so that's a good thing.

Maybe the light is just too bright for her. Redfoot live in forests under tree canopies, so they are made for dappled sunshine. Let's ask for some help from another member...
@ZEROPILOT some mentoring needed here.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> In the picture, I can't see the wateryness. But thanks for posting it.
> 
> I also don't see any crustiness or irritation, so that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


Are you some biologist just wondering


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

What leafy foods should I feed my tortoise that I can buy at the supermarket because I’m at it rn


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Just wondering so I can get that good food schedule for my tortoise


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Red foots eat fruit more than most tortoises I’ve heard they like mangoes. Tortoises should also be fed a variety of weeds like dandelions. I find dandelion greens at the grocery stores but mostly I just grow my food. I‘m sure that if you read some of the care sheets there will be a list of food that you can both buy and find.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Red foots eat fruit more than most tortoises I’ve heard they like mangoes. Tortoises should also be fed a variety of weeds like dandelions. I find dandelion greens at the grocery stores but mostly I just grow my food. I‘m sure that if you read some of the care sheets there will be a list of food that you can both buy and find.


Yeah there’s a variety but I just want to know the main ones because I’m very s the they sell at my supermarket


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

This website can help you find some food for your hatchling... http://tortoiselibrary.com/


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> This website can help you find some food for your hatchling... http://tortoiselibrary.com/


What part of the dandelion?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

All of it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

As long as you haven’t put pesticides or anything like that on your backyard or no one has put any outside in a while (a couple months at least or as directed on the label) than you can pick it from outside.


----------



## Nickolas (Jul 8, 2020)

I have three separate 4 inch sulcatas. I went the cheapest but still okay route and am up to around $450 including the tortoises. I know that is a small amount compared to if you got an adult from scratch.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

What heat lamp should I buy a ceramic one or a dome one


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Because at the place I’m in I don’t think there’s any ceramic ones...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

As long as it has a ceramic socket then you’re good.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

You can buy clamp lamps but just don’t use the clamp.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

And should I buy for bark bedding for my tortoise or coconut soil bedding


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

And one last thing what part of a lamp is the clamp?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

There are many types of bark bedding including cypress mulch, if the label reads cypress mulch buy that. If by coconut soil you mean coco coir then that would also work. Another option for substrate is orchard bark.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

That is the clamp part of the lamp


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> There are many types of bark bedding including cypress mulch, if the label reads cypress mulch buy that. If by coconut soil you mean coco coir then that would also work. Another option for substrate is orchard bark.


Orchard bark would be the best option


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Orchard bark would be the best option


One last thing what bulb should I get basking one?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Numb?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Numb?


Bulb


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Like which type it’s for heat


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh, so for the heat I would get a CHE bulb and for the uvb I would get a tube light. But you’ll need a thermostat for the CHE so that you can control the temps because they can get very hot.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

The wattage for the CHE bulb is up to you, depending on how high the bulb will be from the enclosure, 100 watt would be fine but make sure that the ambient temps will be in the upper 80 degrees. If things get too hot raise the bulb, too cold lower it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Make sure to also measure the humidity levels, they should be about 80-90%


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh, so for the heat I would get a CHE bulb and for the uvb I would get a tube light. But you’ll need a thermostat for the CHE so that you can control the temps because they can get very hot.


**** it, I got a ceramic one


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ceramic bulb or ceramic lamp? Ceramic lamps are fine CHE is a type of bulb


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ceramic bulb or ceramic lamp? Ceramic lamps are fine CHE is a type of bulb


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Red bulbs are never good. You might want to return that one, red foots are native to forests so they naturally don’t get a ton of light. That is why I recommended the CHE bulb because it generates no light just heat.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh wait sorry that isn’t a red bulb CHE stands for ceramic heat emitter. The heated up CHE looked like a red bulb to me sorry!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

You bought the right one!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Red bulbs are never good. You might want to return that one, red foots are native to forests so they naturally don’t get a ton of light. That is why I recommended the CHE bulb because it generates no light just heat.


It says on the box that it doesn’t emit light


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You bought the right one!


Alright one last thing uhh what do I get for this?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

You’ll have to buy a fluorescent fixture that works with the size of your tube.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You’ll have to buy a fluorescent fixture that works with the size of your tube.


Also does it have to be exactly 80 humidity? Because right now I’m getting like 70


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

To get the 80% you’ll need a closed chamber. Put something over the enclosure like a lid or even a blanket would work.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

You’ll need the 80% and above so that your tort won’t pyramid and so that you don’t have to mist the enclosure every 10 seconds.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Also if you have a lid make sure to just place it on there not snap it on so your tort can breathe.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

alright thanks bro for all your help and everyone else in the thread that helped me i made my enclosure with the same plastic bin but i put a sweater over it for the humidity also ill put my other stuff in there like heat and uv lights also ill keep looking at the care sheet and feeding my tortoise the right foods.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

If you don’t want a sweater over the bin, another easy option is aluminum foil. I hope that your tort grows up to be healthy and happy!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

yeah also it wasnt hard as some of the people said but damn i got like $40 left lmao


----------



## Jdaniel (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> yeah also it wasnt hard as some of the people said but damn i got like $40 left lmao


Yep, I have spent over 100 dollars an inch on my little box turtle baby, and I haven't even been able to start his outdoor enclosure yet.

Proper turtle/tortoise care is not cheap. (Although IMHO reptile supplies seem to be a bit overpriced, but maybe that's just me.)


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

One more thing Golden Greek the long light i showed you
should i stick it in and let it be there or should i just like cover it somehow


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

the light bulb


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

if you mean cover the light I’m not exactly sure if it’s too bright for your hatchling you might want to cover the surroundings. I would ask other members about that. If it is too bright you can turn off the bulb and take your hatchling outside for an hour and the tort would get the uvb light that he/she needs.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

because i heard that they like dull light because of like the jungle their under the trees and hiding etc


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

so should i just use the light at a distance? because whenever i put her in the sun she runs from it and goes to the shade


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

because idk how the hell im going to get a glass panel for it because i would have to get a big one and its just too fragile


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yea, I would raise the bulb that would be a good idea. I’ve heard that sometimes owners don’t even use the uvb light. But, they make up for that by adding lots of vitamin D to their food.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

yeah cause i dont want to blind my tortoise so ill just raise it but the thing is, i have to leave the enclosure open


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

also what part of the dandelion do they eat the flower leaves?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yep, they can eat the whole thing.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

so should i give up humidity for uvb?


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> yeah also it wasnt hard as some of the people said but damn i got like $40 left lmao


You should not be using curse words at 13... 
I’m hoping the best for your tortoise. 
Good luck


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 8, 2020)

Or playing with electricity


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 8, 2020)

or only when she sleeps i close it


EllieMay said:


> You should not be using curse words at 13...
> I’m hoping the best for your tortoise.
> Good luck


;-;


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> How is that rude note that I’m only 13 and this is how I talk not trying to be rude on purpose sorry if I offended you in some way


Please email me at [email protected] if you would like and I will help you as I have a Leopard Tortoise hatchling and have learned so much from this page and will answer your questions directly as sometimes thats easier.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

why isnt my tortoise eating plus she just woke up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

@Maro2Bear


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 9, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Maro2Bear



@Chubbs the tegu !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Have you followed everything on the care sheet given to you? Temps ok? Humidity? If you just brought the baby home its gonna take a lil bit for him to get comfortable. If ur face stuck into the enclosure looking at him then hes not gonna eat. Get all ur temps and humidity correct, give him his soaks everyday and give him some time to settle in.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Do you have a pic of ur setup?


----------



## Nickolas (Jul 9, 2020)

I agree with @Chubbs the tegu pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

i mean today im going to get stuff to turn on the bulbs


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

and then ill just close the enclosure so i can get everything correct


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

what hygometer should i buy with temperature and everything so i can measure it


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> i mean today im going to get stuff to turn on the bulbs


take pictures first


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> what hygometer should i buy with temperature and everything so i can measure it


U can go to home depot and get these for 12 bucks


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> take pictures first


Of what


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Of the good home that ur rehoming him to


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

I mean it’s not much but this is what I have


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ll be putting lights soon right now I’m just letting it sit outside until I can buy something to turn on my uv light and my ceramic heater


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Also today I’ll go to the Home Depot to buy the stuff for the temperature


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

So i have a question where do I place my ceramic heater


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Oops uhh will this still work it fell


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

@EllieMay


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

nevermind it works


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

What a cute hatchling! I see you're in Massachusetts. Where did you get your tortoise? Maybe we can give you better advice if we know more about your situation. Do you have other pets or experience with other animals?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

And no I don’t have other experience this is my 1st tortoise


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Maybe I'm confused. I thought you mentioned another tortoise in an earlier post. 
Did you get your baby from a breeder? Does it have a name yet?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe I'm confused. I thought you mentioned another tortoise in an earlier post.
> Did you get your baby from a breeder? Does it have a name yet?


Ah yes but like that one I didn’t have any idea of how to take care of it I just gave it lettuce and carrots and later when I had to go I let it go to the wild


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

I call BS


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call BS


On what


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

i had a redfoot in st barth a french island it was a little bigger it lived in a cardboard box that i gave it and yeah i got it from the wild


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Ah yes but like that one I didn’t have any idea of how to take care of it I just gave it lettuce and carrots and later when I had to go I let it go to the wild


That must have been really sad. Why couldn't you keep it?


----------



## Jdaniel (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Also give me some tips on trying to take care of it and what to not do please this is my 2nd tortoise but my 1st I had for like a month in a cardboard box in st Barth and then I released it a month later because I had to leave





Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call BS


Not sure if h e forgot about his first turtle or not, but on the first page, he did mention briefly having a redfoot from St Bartholemey, and there IS a large population of introduced
redfoots there.









List of amphibians and reptiles of Saint Barthélemy - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> That must have been really sad. Why couldn't you keep it?


my parents said i couldnt take it on a plane


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Why would ur parents get another one when u couldnt take care of the first one?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 9, 2020)

Jdaniel said:


> Not sure if h e forgot about his first turtle or not, but on the first page, he did mention briefly having a redfoot from St Bartholemey, and there IS a large population of introduced
> redfoots there.
> 
> 
> ...


Are u his dad?


----------



## Jdaniel (Jul 9, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u his dad?


No, but I think he needs to ask for some help from his parents, like get them to come on here and read the care guide, etc.

Because frankly, I think he might be in a bit over his head if he is being expected to care for it long term on his own.

Just a brief glance at redfoot tells me they would outgrow any reasonably sized indoor enclosure/setup fairly quickly.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Ok so can you guys recommend me an box to I can put my tortoise in because legit my ceramic heater heater the plastic and made a hole through it this next one I’ll just make a hole to put the ceramic heater


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

plus i dont have a lid on mine


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> So i have a question where do I place my ceramic heater


Seriously, you gotta understand we are here to help want what’s best for your Tortoise. stop feeding it Lettuce and Tomatoes.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

ok is it good if i feed it clover?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> plus i dont have a lid on mine


Did I not tell you could get one with a lid on Store they are cheap and you can maintain Humidity and temperature.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

bro its my parents they dont want to go anywhere


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> ok is it good if i feed it clover?


Yes, clover other type of weeds and grass. Try getting some spring mix as well if you don’t have weeds.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

i heard romanian lettuce is good is it? it doesnt say anything in the care sheets


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> bro its my parents they dont want to go anywhere


I understand I’m usually in the same situation, try telling them when they’re in a nice mood.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> i heard romanian lettuce is good is it? it doesnt say anything in the care sheets


Romain lettuce isn’t bad. But it has no nutritional value, if he keeps eating just that it will die. Try telling your parents if you don’t get the stuff there’s a chance the Tortoise will Die.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Ok so can you guys recommend me an box to I can put my tortoise in because legit my ceramic heater heater the plastic and made a hole through it this next one I’ll just make a hole to put the ceramic heater


If there's a Lowe's, Home Depot, or even a Walmart nearby (or other places that carry similar items), you should be able to find a big plastic storage bin, probably 50 gallons or more capacity, in their storage section (aisle). 

You will need to modify the lid. Make the hole for the ceramic heat emitter (CHE) larger than the CHE fixture. You can line the opening for the CHE in the lid with aluminum foil (tin foil) to help protect it from getting melted. 

You are going to have to find a way to keep the CHE off of the plastic itself. Some people make their own stands to hang lights from, out of materials they get at a hardware store. However, If you can purchase it, the Zoo Med Reptile Light Stand (or Lamp Stand, different term, same thing) is easy to use and adjustable. I use the Large size on my indoor enclosures for bearded dragons and some turtles. Shop around, you should be able to find it online for $20 or a little more.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call BS


Lmao, is just a child try to understand. Kids are stubborn. I remember when I first joined I was just like That.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> If there's a Lowe's, Home Depot, or even a Walmart nearby (or other places that carry similar items), you should be able to find a big plastic storage bin, probably 50 gallons or more capacity, in their storage section (aisle).
> 
> You will need to modify the lid. Make the hole for the ceramic heat emitter (CHE) larger than the CHE fixture. You can line the opening for the CHE in the lid with aluminum foil (tin foil) to help protect it from getting melted.
> 
> You are going to have to find a way to keep the CHE off of the plastic itself. Some people make their own stands to hang lights from, out of materials they get at a hardware store. However, If you can purchase it, the Zoo Med Reptile Light Stand (or Lamp Stand, different term, same thing) is easy to use and adjustable. I use the Large size on my indoor enclosures for bearded dragons and some turtles. Shop around, you should be able to find it online for $20 or a little more.


well then where do i put my uv light because i cant put it inside because i dont want to blind my tortoise


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Lmao, is just a child try to understand. Kids are stubborn. I remember when I first joined I was just like That.


i mean he says im bsing about the tortoise i had in st barth but i did have one i was born in st martin so like my Dad had a friend named freddy he had like a **** home and payed huge rent for the shittest home ever like legit it was all open he was mentally braindead for renting that house but yeah behind the house it had like a ton of tortoises i went there and like searched around it and then i spotted a like double the size of my tortoise but like i had him he pooped i didnt see him pee much and it wasl all good i took the tortoise everywhere because i didnt understand tortoises much at the time and i didnt know they were like solitary animals that they prefer being alone and i took it to the beach and everywhere and i put it in a cardboard box but i had to let it go because i couldnt put it in a plane apparently plus i bet it would have died if i took it so rip... i had no idea what gender or where it is but i think its healthy and living


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> well then where do i put my uv light because i cant put it inside because i dont want to blind my tortoise


I’m not understanding... the uv light needs to go inside...


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I’m not understanding... the uv light needs to go inside...


well someone in the forum said that tortoises perfer dull lights because of the trees of the forest or something like that and like i dont want to blind my baby tortoise though..


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

i understand if i cant blind my tortoise and ill just put it inside of the enclosure hopefully tomorrow i can buy another box for my tortoise


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> i mean he says im bsing about the tortoise i had in st barth but i did have one i was born in st martin so like my Dad had a friend named freddy he had like a **** home and payed huge rent for the shittest home ever like legit it was all open he was mentally braindead for renting that house but yeah behind the house it had like a ton of tortoises i went there and like searched around it and then i spotted a like double the size of my tortoise but like i had him he pooped i didnt see him pee much and it wasl all good i took the tortoise everywhere because i didnt understand tortoises much at the time and i didnt know they were like solitary animals that they prefer being alone and i took it to the beach and everywhere and i put it in a cardboard box but i had to let it go because i couldnt put it in a plane apparently plus i bet it would have died if i took it so rip... i had no idea what gender or where it is but i think its healthy and living


You just don’t understand the matter and it seems like neither your parents do. You’ll have to rehome the tortoise if you want what’s best.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> You just don’t understand the matter and it seems like neither your parents do. You’ll have to rehome the tortoise if you want what’s best.


i was replying about my old tortoise


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

ok last question where should i put the uv light on the sides middle or... and same for the ceramic heat


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Here's where you end up doing a lot of reading on the Forum, looking for answers like how to mount a CHE and other types of lights in a closed chamber. Go to the search function and try searching for "mount CHE" (without the quotation marks). That will give you some good ideas to start.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Worry about the temperatures first. Warmth is important, but we have heard of a number of hatchlings that died from being too hot for too long, and for a hatchling, that may not be very long. (Don't cook your tortoise.)long

Reptiles can go for a while without UVB. That's how they're shipped. A few days or longer without UVB isn't going to be the end of the world. Temperatures first, and make sure you're soaking your hatchling daily. Keep in mind, you have to be on duty the entire time as lifeguard.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Worry about the temperatures first. Warmth is important, but we have heard of a number of hatchlings that died from being too hot for too long, and for a hatchling, that may not be very long. (Don't cook your tortoise.)long
> 
> Reptiles can go for a while without UVB. That's how they're shipped. A few days or longer without UVB isn't going to be the end of the world. Temperatures first, and make sure you're soaking your hatchling daily. Keep in mind, you have to be on duty the entire time as lifeguard.


yeah i just do it at the sink and just like put water over its shell and watering it etc i make sure its not too deep but she always tries to escape XD


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Here's where you end up doing a lot of reading on the Forum, looking for answers like how to mount a CHE and other types of lights in a closed chamber. Go to the search function and try searching for "mount CHE" (without the quotation marks). That will give you some good ideas to start.


also im buying something in home depot which was reccomended to me to measure humidity and heat


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Make sure you spend time in the Species Specific part of the Forum. Under the South American Species, you will find the section on Redfoot and Yellowfoot tortoises.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> well then where do i put my uv light because i cant put it inside because i dont want to blind my tortoise


At this rate, your going to burn the house down and char the tortoise so you won’t have to worry about it.. It doesn’t sound like your parents are willing to help you or that you can help your self so my advice would be to find the tortoise another home... I mean that in the nicest of ways. If you really don’t want to do that, then read the care sheets and make some changes ASAP...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Ah yes but like that one I didn’t have any idea of how to take care of it I just gave it lettuce and carrots and later when I had to go I let it go to the wild


OK. this whole thread is getting severely hard to read and accept. I don't believe it for a second


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> At this rate, your going to burn the house down and char the tortoise so you won’t have to worry about it.. It doesn’t sound like your parents are willing to help you or that you can help your self so my advice would be to find the tortoise another home... I mean that in the nicest of ways. If you really don’t want to do that, then read the care sheets and make some changes ASAP...


lol im not gonna burn my house down plus im just asking as much as i can so i can learn more so i can give my tortoise what it needs


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> OK. this whole thread is getting severely hard to read and accept. I don't believe it for a second


should i make another one? also i was talking about the tortoise i had in st barth thats what i was talking about....

i came to this forum and now i know more


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

all i only need is a new box and just looking at temperatures and its all good its not like anything crazy is happening im just trying to ask you guys to know what i should do and not to do


----------



## Jdaniel (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Ok so can you guys recommend me an box to I can put my tortoise in because legit my ceramic heater heater the plastic and made a hole through it this next one I’ll just make a hole to put the ceramic heater


Wow.
Yeah, please keep heat sources from contacting paper, wood and plastic.
Don't want a tragic accident.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

This thread might give you some ideas about how to hang the lights: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hanging-lights-ideas.23658/ 
Depending on what method you use, you may have to do something different to close the top of the "closed chamber" enclosure.

I found the thread I mentioned in the paragraph above by searching for "DIY light stand" using the Forum search feature.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Jdaniel said:


> Wow.
> Yeah, please keep heat sources from contacting paper, wood and plastic.
> Don't want a tragic accident.


yeah the only problem was that i didnt have a lid ill try to get one tomorrow asap


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> This thread might give you some ideas about how to hang the lights: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hanging-lights-ideas.23658/
> Depending on what method you use, you may have to do something different to close the top of the "closed chamber" enclosure.
> 
> I found the thread I mentioned in the paragraph above by searching for "DIY light stand" using the Forum search feature.


alright thanks for the ideas i already got an idea ill just cut a hole in the middle and let it be there


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> alright thanks for the ideas i already got an idea ill just cut a hole in the middle and let it be there


Keep in mind... How are you going to keep the CHE off of plastic? 

I'm trying to remember where I've seen it, but I think maybe it was @ZEROPILOT who used cake pans (from the kitchen section at Walmart or wherever) to mount CHEs onto, to keep the CHEs in place at the top of the enclosure.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Keep in mind... How are you going to keep the CHE off of plastic?
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I've seen it, but I think maybe it was @ZEROPILOT who used cake pans (from the kitchen section at Walmart or wherever) to mount CHEs onto, to keep the CHEs in place at the top of the enclosure.


ill show you what i mean by this


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ll just let it hang off of the white part like next to the blue part


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> ill show you what i mean by this


No
I suspended mine from the inside of the lid with hooks.
(Part of the lid that didn't get raised)


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 9, 2020)

Brian, take a look at this thread about CHEs: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-is-a-che.171718/ 
Many of the posts are from redfoot keepers.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Brian, take a look at this thread about CHEs: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-is-a-che.171718/
> Many of the posts are from redfoot keepers.


alright thanks for showing me the forum ive learned some stuff also one thing do you use a CHE?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 10, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> alright thanks for showing me the forum ive learned some stuff also one thing do you use a CHE?


I use a CHE with both of my bearded dragon enclosures. Each bearded dragon tank has a heavy duty metal screen lid, and the CHE (in a fixture) either sits on top of the heavy duty metal screen lid or hangs just above the lid (from a Zoo Med light stand). 

Each CHE is on a thermostat to make sure the CHE turns OFF when the enclosure gets TOO HOT. 

Please note, my _bearded dragons do not need (or want) the same humidity_ that redfoots and hatchling tortoises need. I don't have any closed chamber setups in my house because I don't have any tortoises or hatchling tortoises. The care requirements for my _turtles_ are very different. My mud turtles and young spotted turtles spend almost all of their time _in water_, so they don't need any kind of closed chamber to keep in the humidity.  My box turtle has her very own pool in her indoor enclosure, and she likes her air and ground temperatures cooler in the winter than a tropical tortoise like a redfoot would. I mention all that to say that I'm NOT experienced with closed chamber setups, so it's really important that you spend time reading the threads and posts from people who ARE.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> I suspended mine from the inside of the lid with hooks.
> (Part of the lid that didn't get raised)


Cool I like your reply but I have my own idea how about I just make a hole and make it the same circumference as the ceramic part where you put it inside of the thing to make it turn on


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

Also today I couldn’t give her the soak she should have because the water is cold today because apparently the heater is “broken”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

What is that supposed to mean


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Its 85 today. Soak him outside


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

Thing is I have very cold water


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 10, 2020)

Itll warm up in like 20 min in the sun


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

the sun isn’t out it’s cloudy


----------



## Nickolas (Jul 10, 2020)

Do you have a microwave? ? Of course not for the tortoise, but to warm up the water! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 10, 2020)

If you warm it up in the microwave it can be really hot! Make sure that it cools down so that you don’t boil the poor tortoise.


----------



## Jdaniel (Jul 10, 2020)

Nickolas said:


> Do you have a microwave? ? Of course not for the tortoise, but to warm up the water! ?


Yeah, just be sure to use a thermometer to avoid using too hot water.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah I’m already doing it I’m almost done


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 10, 2020)

We soon need an updated picture of the entire enclosure, with lights, heater, substrate, water dish, plants & the tortoise!

I’m thinking your enclosure is too small & not tall enough.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 10, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Cool I like your reply but I have my own idea how about I just make a hole and make it the same circumference as the ceramic part where you put it inside of the thing to make it turn on


It could with a metal top.
A CHE and its dome get hot enough to melt plastic and give off fumes, etc


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> We soon need an updated picture of the entire enclosure, with lights, heater, substrate, water dish, plants & the tortoise!
> 
> I’m thinking your enclosure is too small & not tall enough.


Yeah I’m getting a new one today hopefully


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Also for some reason my tortoises shell feels like it’s getting softer every day


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 11, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Yeah I’m getting a new one today hopefully



Hurry!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 11, 2020)

?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

If it gets softer tomorrow I’ll send it to the vet


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

If you're looking for a reptile vet, the Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) is a very good place to start. Their website is https://arav.org and they have their Find A Vet button right at the top of the page.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

How much liters should the box I’m buying be?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

I needa know real quick


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 11, 2020)

As big as you can find


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> As big as you can find


 does it have to be tall


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 11, 2020)

Tall enough so that your tort doesn’t climb out, at least a foot.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tall enough so that your tort doesn’t climb out, at least a foot.


This good?


----------



## Nickolas (Jul 11, 2020)

That _may_ work, but something larger would be optimal. That size would last _maybe _4ish months before the tortoise feels really crowded. You could spend a little more money now, and you would save a substantial amount in the future.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Nickolas said:


> That _may_ work, but something larger would be optimal. That size would last _maybe _4ish months before the tortoise feels really crowded. You could spend a little more money now, and you would save a substantial amount in the future.


That was the biggest I could find in Walmart


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Also it’s bigger than you think it’s just the camera making it look small


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I use a CHE with both of my bearded dragon enclosures. Each bearded dragon tank has a heavy duty metal screen lid, and the CHE (in a fixture) either sits on top of the heavy duty metal screen lid or hangs just above the lid (from a Zoo Med light stand).
> 
> Each CHE is on a thermostat to make sure the CHE turns OFF when the enclosure gets TOO HOT.
> 
> Please note, my _bearded dragons do not need (or want) the same humidity_ that redfoots and hatchling tortoises need. I don't have any closed chamber setups in my house because I don't have any tortoises or hatchling tortoises. The care requirements for my _turtles_ are very different. My mud turtles and young spotted turtles spend almost all of their time _in water_, so they don't need any kind of closed chamber to keep in the humidity.  My box turtle has her very own pool in her indoor enclosure, and she likes her air and ground temperatures cooler in the winter than a tropical tortoise like a redfoot would. I mention all that to say that I'm NOT experienced with closed chamber setups, so it's really important that you spend time reading the threads and posts from people who ARE.


What thermostat do you use and how to set it up?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

There's roughly 4 liters to a U.S. gallon, and I would aim for at least 50 gallons (bigger is better)... So more than 200 liters. Look at the number for gallons on the label and try for 50 gallons or more. To give you an idea, those size containers are usually close to a meter long, maybe 45 to 50 cm high and wide.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's roughly 4 liters to a U.S. gallon, and I would aim for at least 50 gallons (bigger is better)... So more than 200 liters. Look at the number for gallons on the label and try for 50 gallons or more. To give you an idea, those size containers are usually close to a meter long, maybe 45 to 50 cm high and wide.


Ok uh what thermostat do you use? So when I’m not home I don’t have to risk my tortoise being overheated


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

The thermostat I use is the one pictured in this thread: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-thermostat-should-i-use.148814/ 

I checked Petco's website, and they're out of stock. 
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/zilla-1000-watt-temperature-controllers 

Fortunately, LLLReptile has the 500 watt version for $26.99 (plus shipping). 
https://www.lllreptile.com/products/13882-zilla-500-watt-temperature-controller
You should not need more than 500 watt capacity with a plastic storage bin type enclosure. 

Note: You get it sooner if you can find it locally. Otherwise you will need to order it online. So...

Check your local Petco and see if they happen to have a Zilla 500 Watt Temperature Controller (or another wattage or something similar) in stock. 

If your local Petco has this exact product, ask them to price match LLLReptile's price of $26.99. 

Petco is usually willing to price match, but you do have to ask, and it usually goes faster if you have a picture or printout of the product showing the lower price elsewhere. Or you can show them the website with the lower price on a phone.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

uhh why is my tortoise hiding in the corner of my own maybe it wants heat? also my ceramic heater broke the other day and i wanted to finish off my enclosure today but sadly it broke ill buy a new one tomorrow so please dont get heated ad me my parents just didnt want to go to petsmart also my mother wanted to buy one off of ebay for 7 dollars but it comes in 7 days so i just wanted to do it now than later


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The thermostat I use is the one pictured in this thread: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-thermostat-should-i-use.148814/
> 
> I checked Petco's website, and they're out of stock.
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/zilla-1000-watt-temperature-controllers
> ...


so if i buy the zilla should i not buy a thermometer


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

Small turtles and tortoises in the wild are prey for many animals larger than they are. Many of them spend a LOT of time hiding when they are little. 

Is there someplace it can hide? Even a small cardboard box with an opening cut in the side (right at ground level) might give it someplace to feel safer.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Small turtles and tortoises in the wild are prey for many animals larger than they are. Many of them spend a LOT of time hiding when they are little.
> 
> Is there someplace it can hide? Even a small cardboard box with an opening cut in the side (right at ground level) might give it someplace to feel safer.


yes i got it a half log but since i dont have any heater cause it broke and here its super hot i have the ac on and its very hot in here without it


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

but i have the uv light on


Pastel Tortie said:


> Small turtles and tortoises in the wild are prey for many animals larger than they are. Many of them spend a LOT of time hiding when they are little.
> 
> Is there someplace it can hide? Even a small cardboard box with an opening cut in the side (right at ground level) might give it someplace to feel safer.


i heard the zilla jumpstart is more accurate at temperature


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> so if i buy the zilla should i not buy a thermometer


Actually, you need both. 

The thermostat does have a temperature probe to help the thermostat know when to turn the CHE off and on. The thermostat's temperature probe stays basically in one spot in the enclosure. (After you experiment a little bit to figure out where the right spot to put the temperature probe is.) 

However, you need a separate thermometer so you can check and compare the temperatures in different parts of the enclosure and elsewhere. If you go for an infrared thermometer or temperature gun (same thing), it would be versatile. You just need to shop around... What you need should cost under $30.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Electri...cal-Testers-Infrared-Thermometer/N-5yc1vZchjg


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> i heard the zilla jumpstart is more accurate at temperature


It's completely up to you as to which interface and features you prefer in a thermostat.  Either the Zilla or the Jumpstart thermostat should be fine. 

Either way, you still need a separate thermometer. If you get a portable infrared or laser thermometer, you can even check the temperature on the top of your hatchling's carapace (shell).


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

Something like this would do what you need in a thermometer. There are other versions and brands with different features, and if course some features are more expensive. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Mini-Infrared-Thermometer-IRT205/303305337

There are also infrared or laser thermometers that don't look like "guns," if that's an issue or anything. You can find those types of thermometers from the companies that make and sell reptile products (like Zoo Med, Zilla, and others).


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Actually, you need both.
> 
> The thermostat does have a temperature probe to help the thermostat know when to turn the CHE off and on. The thermostat's temperature probe stays basically in one spot in the enclosure. (After you experiment a little bit to figure out where the right spot to put the temperature probe is.)
> 
> ...


well the one on the reviews say that it doesnt work like its at 3 stars should i still buy it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 11, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> well the one on the reviews say that it doesnt work like its at 3 stars should i still buy it?


You may find better suggestions in this thread: 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/can-someone-recommend-a-good-temperature-gun.173355/ 
Some of these are over $30, but they have more features. 
Take a look at the bottom of that thread. I will tell you that @jsheffield has a gift for finding products that tend to be easy to use, reliable, and not painfully expensive.


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 12, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> You may find better suggestions in this thread:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/can-someone-recommend-a-good-temperature-gun.173355/
> Some of these are over $30, but they have more features.
> Take a look at the bottom of that thread. I will tell you that @jsheffield has a gift for finding products that tend to be easy to use, reliable, and not painfully expensive.


I've been very pleased with this temperature gun:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00837ZGRY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 12, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> Also it’s bigger than you think it’s just the camera making it look small



@Chubbs the tegu “Thats what she said” !


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 12, 2020)

I thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 12, 2020)

Time for another enclosure update, complete with pix. This thread is getting long & confusing. Harder & harder to provide good info with so many questions. So, maybe do a full stop and update us all with what you have, what you still need. Enclosure, lid, lights, heating, plants, substrate, etc.

By now, you should be dialing in the proper heat, light, humidity levels. Remember, your little Redfoot needed all of this last week, so we need to get things all set up. The sooner the better for your tortoise.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 12, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for another enclosure update, complete with pix. This thread is getting long & confusing. Harder & harder to provide good info with so many questions. So, maybe do a full stop and update us all with what you have, what you still need. Enclosure, lid, lights, heating, plants, substrate, etc.
> 
> By now, you should be dialing in the proper heat, light, humidity levels. Remember, your little Redfoot needed all of this last week, so we need to get things all set up. The sooner the better for your tortoise.


Yeah dw its good I’ll go get a ceramic heAter, a thermostat the temp gun and the one that measures humidity


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Jul 12, 2020)

And then I’m basically done right now I’m at the zoo so I’ll get those items in like a day or two (today ceramic) when I get paid my $40 I’ll buy the zilla thermostat and hopefully I can get a loan of some money from my parents to buy the rest


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

sorry for reviving this forum thread but thanks all of you guys that helped me for the 59 day road of me trying to take care of my tortoise and getting her the right stuff ive gotten everything ive needed and ive personally had conversations with people like @Srmcclure and @ZEROPILOT and @jsheffield and everybody else that helped me along this long road ive gotten everything ive needed for my tortoise and i have the foods i needed to feed her now shes doing great she still scratches her eyes once in a while but everything is doing smoothly i got my closed chamber and i know you guys were just worried for my tortoise and i understand why you people were so worried or something about her/him (since you cant really know when its a baby unless you blood test it) because i wasn't prepared but i try everyday to learn everything i can about tortoises so i can make sure she/he lives out her full life in happiness and in care i know i haven been active in this thread since once again i personally messaged people but yeah shes doing perfectly i feed her bokchoy, dandelions, strawberries, tomato, watermellon, mango, and other foods that i would give her like weekly or monthly like red wigglers, and shiitake mushrooms i can show you photos of my tortoise and i have the temperatures in the good range of 80-90 and humidity at 99% since srmcclure told me its good like that and yeah shes doing good sofar i know i don't have great grammar but i hope you can read this good well anyways enjoy these pictures i know there not much food inside of the food plate or whatever its called but sometimes i feed it outiside of the enclosure


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> sorry for reviving this forum thread but thanks all of you guys that helped me for the 59 day road of me trying to take care of my tortoise and getting her the right stuff ive gotten everything ive needed and ive personally had conversations with people like @Srmcclure and @ZEROPILOT and @jsheffield and everybody else that helped me along this long road ive gotten everything ive needed for my tortoise and i have the foods i needed to feed her now shes doing great she still scratches her eyes once in a while but everything is doing smoothly i got my closed chamber and i know you guys were just worried for my tortoise and i understand why you people were so worried or something about her/him (since you cant really know when its a baby unless you blood test it) because i wasn't prepared but i try everyday to learn everything i can about tortoises so i can make sure she/he lives out her full life in happiness and in care i know i haven been active in this thread since once again i personally messaged people but yeah shes doing perfectly i feed her bokchoy, dandelions, strawberries, tomato, watermellon, mango, and other foods that i would give her like weekly or monthly like red wigglers, and shiitake mushrooms i can show you photos of my tortoise and i have the temperatures in the good range of 80-90 and humidity at 99% since srmcclure told me its good like that and yeah shes doing good sofar i know i don't have great grammar but i hope you can read this good well anyways enjoy these pictures i know there not much food inside of the food plate or whatever its called but sometimes i feed it outiside of the enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are doing much much better congrats! Just one pointer I might have is to add a water bowl. Something cheap and shallow like a terra cotta saucer works great.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> sorry for reviving this forum thread but thanks all of you guys that helped me for the 59 day road of me trying to take care of my tortoise and getting her the right stuff ive gotten everything ive needed and ive personally had conversations with people like @Srmcclure and @ZEROPILOT and @jsheffield and everybody else that helped me along this long road ive gotten everything ive needed for my tortoise and i have the foods i needed to feed her now shes doing great she still scratches her eyes once in a while but everything is doing smoothly i got my closed chamber and i know you guys were just worried for my tortoise and i understand why you people were so worried or something about her/him (since you cant really know when its a baby unless you blood test it) because i wasn't prepared but i try everyday to learn everything i can about tortoises so i can make sure she/he lives out her full life in happiness and in care i know i haven been active in this thread since once again i personally messaged people but yeah shes doing perfectly i feed her bokchoy, dandelions, strawberries, tomato, watermellon, mango, and other foods that i would give her like weekly or monthly like red wigglers, and shiitake mushrooms i can show you photos of my tortoise and i have the temperatures in the good range of 80-90 and humidity at 99% since srmcclure told me its good like that and yeah shes doing good sofar i know i don't have great grammar but i hope you can read this good well anyways enjoy these pictures i know there not much food inside of the food plate or whatever its called but sometimes i feed it outiside of the enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am SO happy to see you BOTH here! ? 
I'm proud of you.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You are doing much much better congrats! Just one pointer I might have is to add a water bowl. Something cheap and shallow like a terra cotta saucer works great.


alright thanks im trying to get one next time i go to home depot but i bet my mother is going to lose her mind when i tell her i need more stuff ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 3, 2020)

You've come so far in such a short time! I know your age has hindered you a bit, but you are learning so much and im excited for you! Add that shallow water dish and she'll be so happy


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I am SO happy to see you BOTH here! ?
> I'm proud of you.


Thanks!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> alright thanks im trying to get one next time i go to home depot but i bet my mother is going to lose her mind when i tell her i need more stuff ?


Terra cottas are super cheap, I got my 12 inch one for $4. You have come a long way, we are so happy for you.


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> You've come so far in such a short time! I know your age has hindered you a bit, but you are learning so much and im excited for you! Add that shallow water dish and she'll be so happy


No problem


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Terra cottas are super cheap, I got my 12 inch one for $4. You have come a long way, we are so happy for you.


ok ill get it too ill try to go working again and try to get it


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> ok ill get it too ill try to go working again and try to get it


You've got this!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> ok ill get it too ill try to go working again and try to get it


We’re all here to support you if you ever need advice or anything ?


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

I understand but this forum is too long and is too confusing to other people ive gotten most of the help i needed thanks to @Srmcclure


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

so basically all i need is a bigger enclosure and then im all good!


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> I understand but this forum is too long and is too confusing to other people ive gotten most of the help i needed thanks to @Srmcclure ❤


I'm glad i could help. I'm relatively new to all this too so I knew how hard it all is. If I can help anyone with what all these amazing people have helped me with and taught me im all for it! You really care about that baby so I'm so so happy! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 3, 2020)

@Brian Nicoleau You sound so much more confident now, too! Thank you for sticking with it. That was a huge amount to learn (for anybody), and look how far you've come! I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

idk i just like tortoises so much i just want to learn as much as i can about them @Pastel Tortie because idk what about them but like tortoises are so fascinating that i wanna know more about them


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> idk i just like tortoises so much i just want to learn as much as i can about them @Pastel Tortie because idk what about them but like tortoises are so fascinating that i wanna know more about them


Always keep that attitude and strive to learn more and more and you will continue to progress and do right by your baby! They are amazing animals to have in your life!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Always keep that attitude and strive to learn more and more and you will continue to progress and do right by your baby! They are amazing animals to have in your life!


ya bet i will


----------



## Srmcclure (Sep 3, 2020)

Brian Nicoleau said:


> ya bet i will


I believe in you! Never hesitate to reach out! We got your back!


----------



## Brian Nicoleau (Sep 3, 2020)

No problem! i treat my pets like if they were my sons especially cause my tortoise is a baby


----------

